# Improving my mileage...



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

I don't have much to say or talk about tonight. I did get out and drive my Goat for a few hours today. Man...I love this car. I've improved my mileage on this tank to 18, but I'm shooting for the high 13's that I've heard tales about. :confused 

Today, I found if I'm on a back road with nobody else around, that I can stop in the middle of the road, let off the clutch in 1st, and mash it...instantly setting me back in the seat, squealing, and counter-steering :rofl: 

Damn, I love this car....or did I say that already?

Gerry
06 M6 on O-93


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

:agree I know the feeling! Mine isn't a daily driver(which is a Ford Ranger P/U 4 cylinder & 5 speed) and I love every minute I can drive it.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Good job on the mileage improvement!:cool At least you didn't have to
take it to the dealer! It's an ambitious goal but I do believe that
even 10 mpg can be achieved with constant attention given to 
Tier one fuel or any good go juice 92 octane or higher, WOT when at
all possible, and of course, at all costs, avoid the 1-4 skip shift activation.
This of course is not a problem when you ensure that you get above 
5k rpm in each gear. :lol: :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

got to love the lsx


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

BV GTO said:


> :agree I know the feeling! Mine isn't a daily driver(which is a Ford Ranger P/U 4 cylinder & 5 speed) and I love every minute I can drive it.


I actually forced myself to drive my Bonneville to work twice this week. That's the first time I've driven my "daily driver" more than once in a week since I got the Goat in May :lol:


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

CPO's GTO said:


> avoid the 1-4 skip shift activation. This of course is not a problem when you ensure that you get above
> 5k rpm in each gear. :lol: :cheers


If you've been following this forum, you might remember I whined about the skip shift a lot when I first got this car. Any guesses as to WHY I quit whining about that? :cheers :rofl:

I've also found that anything under 60 you're better off in 4th, below 100, just leave it in 5th. Keep the stereo off


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

:agree up early to. high ho high ho. I find that I drive 90% of the time in 4th down shifting to 2nd to pass a slow a** evey so often. off to work. heve a good one later.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> If you've been following this forum, you might remember I whined about the skip shift a lot when I first got this car. Any guesses as to WHY I quit whining about that? :cheers :rofl:
> 
> I've also found that anything under 60 you're better off in 4th, below 100, just leave it in 5th. Keep the stereo off


Yep, I remember...Hardly anyone even mentions it anymore (1-4, shift light that is). And yes, keeping the stereo off/down is key I've found to many complaints about the GTO. LS2 volume must always be louder than stereo volume!:willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Ya know, I don't understand how I am getting such good MPG... DON'T misunderstand me, I AM NOT complaining I am getting above average MPG's but based on many posts I am an exception. 

I have posted my best MPG's in the past... 28.4 as best... I traveled from Lancaster PA to the Delaware beaches to see Foreigner at a local pub. I gassed up and took off.... 27 average mpg from home to a gas station in DE... this included stop and go driving no A/C.

The trip home was ONLY 25 MPG. These MPG's are typical for me when I drive highways. No highway driving with stop and go no A/C I log usually 18 or so MPG... I calculate it by hand as well as onboard computer and it equates the same. 

I typically shift 1-3-5-6.. alternate 87 oct and 92 oct. I use barely no oil between 5 k oil changes. I drive usually 70 MPH on open road. And observe posted speed limits in town. 

My 4-cyl 1988 Toyota 4Runner with a 22 R engines best MPG I ever got was only 25.9 mpg.

I guess I am lucky. I am sure I have the 6.0 engine. It sounds like it and moves like it.
*


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

burnz said:


> :agree up early to. high ho high ho. I find that I drive 90% of the time in 4th down shifting to 2nd to pass a slow a** evey so often. off to work. heve a good one later.


Yeah, I'm working today too. Woke very early to thunderstorms, so I got up early to get some work done and files off to the boss. At least I get to work from home on the weekends. 

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

CPO's GTO said:


> Yep, I remember...Hardly anyone even mentions it anymore (1-4, shift light that is). And yes, keeping the stereo off/down is key I've found to many complaints about the GTO. LS2 volume must always be louder than stereo volume!:willy:


I'm going to have to do something to make the exhausts louder though. A little of that V-8 sound is very addicting.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Out here in Silicon Valley we've got computer geeks and granola eating nudists driving around in Toyota Priuses -- in the fast lane -- going 55 -- on the freeway -- oblivious to everything around them as they stare at the gas mileage gauge on the dash. Man-o-man I wish bump drafting or small arms fire was legal on public roads.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Out here in Silicon Valley we've got computer geeks and granola eating nudists driving around in Toyota Priuses -- in the fast lane -- going 55 -- on the freeway -- oblivious to everything around them as they stare at the gas mileage gauge on the dash. Man-o-man I wish bump drafting or small arms fire was legal on public roads.


*Boy do I hear ya.... We have them here too, and the soccer moms in their damn mini vans yakin on the cell phone, eating and smoking at the same time. With a car full of kids. Some are reading and plucking eye brows and applying make up. All this in the passing lane at 40mph. The goat can't go that slow. One of the worse inventions for a car is the vanity mirror in the visor.

I really love the ones that have their dogs on their laps hanging out the window while wedged between their belly's and the sterring wheel. God for bid if they have to swerve in a hurry. It's no wonder road rage is alive and well.
*


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Out here in Silicon Valley we've got computer geeks and ...


Hey Now! I'm a computer geek, and I guarantee there ain't nobody 'round here whining about the black GTO in their way :cheers 



b_a_betterperson said:


> Man-o-man I wish bump drafting or small arms fire was legal on public roads.


 :shutme

Say the word.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Hey Now! I'm a computer geek, and I guarantee there ain't nobody 'round here whining about the black GTO in their way :cheers
> 
> :shutme
> 
> Say the word.


I must agree with you Shoddy, I too am a computer Geek and I have never been accused of driving too slow, most of the time it is the other way around.. Death to Rice burners and their 300 MPG. Polution is the solution!


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm always at ~13 MPG. I kinda sucks to have my gas bill, but at least I have fun.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I average 12.7mpg in my 04 GTO. However that was before I got a ticket this weekend for 77 in a 60.


----------



## Eddie 70 (Aug 29, 2006)

Being new to the GTO, is there a mileage difference between Auto and Stick? I would have thought with the 6 speed mileage would have been in the mid 20's easy. I had a 95 Z28 with the 6 speed and drove it on a 1000 mile round trip and it got 27 MPG. Of course it was only 275 HP.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Eddie 70 said:


> Being new to the GTO, is there a mileage difference between Auto and Stick? I would have thought with the 6 speed mileage would have been in the mid 20's easy. I had a 95 Z28 with the 6 speed and drove it on a 1000 mile round trip and it got 27 MPG. Of course it was only 275 HP.


I don't remember if there was a difference between the M6 and the A4 simply because I don't think I even glanced at the mileage figures :lol: I think they are pretty close though if memory serves me. I think in both cases, driver habits are the biggest factor, then terrain, then ambient atmospheric conditions.

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Eddie 70 said:


> Being new to the GTO, is there a mileage difference between Auto and Stick? I would have thought with the 6 speed mileage would have been in the mid 20's easy. I had a 95 Z28 with the 6 speed and drove it on a 1000 mile round trip and it got 27 MPG. Of course it was only 275 HP.


I should have added that I've recently been on a crusaide to LOWER my MPG. For some reason, I sort of got hooked on how good the mileage is on the LS-2 and was babying it, and then one day I woke up. Now, I always run a gear lower than I need to...sometimes two. I mash the throttle when I pass any muscle car, muscle truck, or anyone else with the window down.

Heck...I even drive through town when I don't need to...same with parking lots :lol: If I see some folks that need to see a Goat, I've got to give them that opportunity :cool 

Gerry


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

Eddie 70 said:


> Being new to the GTO, is there a mileage difference between Auto and Stick? I would have thought with the 6 speed mileage would have been in the mid 20's easy. I had a 95 Z28 with the 6 speed and drove it on a 1000 mile round trip and it got 27 MPG. Of course it was only 275 HP.


the sticker on the m6 said 17 25, a4 16 23. I was doing about 17 avg. and I don't get the her out of 4th only once and awhile, think she getting broke in (6000 mile ) last 3 days I've had a avg. of 19.3. but yes the m6 has to do alot better on the highway the a4 dose 2000 rpms at 60 mph the m6 dose 2000 rpms at 80 mph, on a road trip with 500 miles on it I did 23.5 at 80 mph with the air on. hay gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

burnz said:


> m6 dose 2000 rpms at 80 mph, on a road trip with 500 miles on it I did 23.5 at 80 mph with the air on. hay gerry


Yeah, I was doing pretty good on the last tank until I hit interstate. Hell, I still never saw 6th, and ended up in the 17's. CRAP! I took it for a nice radical ride just before filling up to drop me to 16.9 MPG. I can see I'm going to have to mod the car to improve that mileage. Cam? Blower?

I'll be trying to find a good speed shop in the south St. Louis area too if someone knows of a good one.

Gerry


----------



## Eddie 70 (Aug 29, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> I should have added that I've recently been on a crusaide to LOWER my MPG. For some reason, I sort of got hooked on how good the mileage is on the LS-2 and was babying it, and then one day I woke up. Now, I always run a gear lower than I need to...sometimes two. I mash the throttle when I pass any muscle car, muscle truck, or anyone else with the window down.
> 
> Heck...I even drive through town when I don't need to...same with parking lots :lol: If I see some folks that need to see a Goat, I've got to give them that opportunity :cool
> 
> Gerry



Gerry, do you recall what kind of mileage you were getting before you went on the LOW mileage hunt just out of curiousity?


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Yeah, I was doing pretty good on the last tank until I hit interstate. Hell, I still never saw 6th, and ended up in the 17's. CRAP! I took it for a nice radical ride just before filling up to drop me to 16.9 MPG. I can see I'm going to have to mod the car to improve that mileage. Cam? Blower?
> 
> I'll be trying to find a good speed shop in the south St. Louis area too if someone knows of a good one.
> 
> Gerry


how you been, haven't seen you on the forum in awhile. just tried some race fuel. was rideing pretty hard and still had a avg of 17.6 mpg. and boy did she run good. Is a bit cooler tonight. this stang came up behind me flashing his lights. I seen him at the the stop light before it turned into a highway. so I new he wanted have a go at the goat. we wher doing about 70 mph so I dropped it down to 3rd and left him sucking dust. she realy steps up to the plate when u drop her down into 3rd at 60-70 mph.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

burnz said:


> how you been, haven't seen you on the forum in awhile. just tried some race fuel. was rideing pretty hard and still had a avg of 17.6 mpg. and boy did she run good. Is a bit cooler tonight. this stang came up behind me flashing his lights. I seen him at the the stop light before it turned into a highway. so I new he wanted have a go at the goat. we wher doing about 70 mph so I dropped it down to 3rd and left him sucking dust. she realy steps up to the plate when u drop her down into 3rd at 60-70 mph.


Dropping into 2nd at 45~50 from a 6th gear cruise also produces a mind blowing blast of G forces, and with no mufflers on the car, servs to scare the piss out of the people driving next to you.  However.........4th gear on the expressway is my all time favorite. Simply amazing.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

JMVorbeck said:


> Dropping into 2nd at 45~50 from a 6th gear cruise also produces a mind blowing blast of G forces, and with no mufflers on the car, servs to scare the piss out of the people driving next to you.  However.........4th gear on the expressway is my all time favorite. Simply amazing.


:agree I do use that gear the most.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Eddie 70 said:


> Gerry, do you recall what kind of mileage you were getting before you went on the LOW mileage hunt just out of curiousity?


Generally speaking, I was getting about 21 highway, 16-18 city/around town. I also did a couple highway cruises where I got 23.5. I think that is pretty amazing for a car with this power.

I might just run a mileage tank again. I never thought I would be able to feel the difference in horsepower in a car just because of environmental conditions, but we've had some nice cool, low-humidity mornings lately, and this thing seems like it is making monster power. I wonder if I would get better mileage now too?

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

burnz said:


> how you been, haven't seen you on the forum in awhile. just tried some race fuel. was rideing pretty hard and still had a avg of 17.6 mpg. and boy did she run good. Is a bit cooler tonight. this stang came up behind me flashing his lights. I seen him at the the stop light before it turned into a highway. so I new he wanted have a go at the goat. we wher doing about 70 mph so I dropped it down to 3rd and left him sucking dust. she realy steps up to the plate when u drop her down into 3rd at 60-70 mph.


New job = work, eat, sleep...work, eat, sleep...work, eat, sleep  

That's OK though...the finance comittee gave me a predictably spontaneous status report today and said with my last paycheck she paid off all the bills for the next three weeks and still had plenty leftover. I hope she didn't say anything important after that because I sort of zoned out thinking..."OK...need to get that GMM rip shifter on order...Hmmm, I wonder how much a more radical cam would cost to install. Need to fix that exaust, it's way too quiet."

................uuum what? Oh....yes dear, I like the new job too :cheers 

Man, I drove my Bonneville to work Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday, so by Thursday I was missing the Goat real bad. I gave her a good wash this morning and went for a nice drive. I haven't had any takers in a long time though, and I've been taunting all the ricers and stangs in town. I've got to be careful though. I've gotten into a nasty habit of turning off the TC and **accidentally** squalking the tires when one of them lines up next to me.

I just love the way this LSD car just sort of squeals and kicks the ass sideways. A little demonstration in counter-steering seems to be a nice ricer repellant :rofl: 

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

JMVorbeck said:


> Dropping into 2nd at 45~50 from a 6th gear cruise also produces a mind blowing blast of G forces, and with no mufflers on the car, servs to scare the piss out of the people driving next to you.  However.........4th gear on the expressway is my all time favorite. Simply amazing.


Man, you put that thing in 6th at 50? Hell, I thought she'd stall doing that :lol: 

Yeah, I love the G's and am looking to remove some of the restrictions from the exhaust myself. I mean, WTF? If I'm driving an LS-2, I might as well let half of Jefferson County know it, right? :cheers 

Gerrry


----------



## Eddie 70 (Aug 29, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Generally speaking, I was getting about 21 highway, 16-18 city/around town. I also did a couple highway cruises where I got 23.5. I think that is pretty amazing for a car with this power.
> 
> I might just run a mileage tank again. I never thought I would be able to feel the difference in horsepower in a car just because of environmental conditions, but we've had some nice cool, low-humidity mornings lately, and this thing seems like it is making monster power. I wonder if I would get better mileage now too?
> 
> Gerry



My buddies wife drives an 02 corvette 6 speed. She just went on a little road trip down to North Carolina and reports 33MPG going down there and 30 coming back. That is some good gas mileage there for a 350 HP car.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Eddie 70 said:


> My buddies wife drives an 02 corvette 6 speed. She just went on a little road trip down to North Carolina and reports 33MPG going down there and 30 coming back. That is some good gas mileage there for a 350 HP car.


That is some good mileage! I've been driving solid since 8:00 AM this morning...turned in some pretty good numbers...

The first tank:










Ah....what every Goat driver likes to see...he didn't bite.










Almost home...


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm loving the pics Gerry! Keep up the good work on 
the Mileage quest!:willy:


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

CPO's GTO said:


> I'm loving the pics Gerry! Keep up the good work on
> the Mileage quest!:willy:


Thanks! Yeah, my mileage parody is somewhat in jest, but it really does reflect how I feel about the car. It is a holiday weekend...and I have a lot of s**t to do. Mainly "honey do" stuff, but still...a lot. So what do I do? I spent the entire day driving yesterday only arriving at home in time to go out for Olive Garden  

What am I going to do today? I'm going to catch a wink or two, then get up before the wife, tell her, "I'm going for a drive honey", and doing a repeat of today. With any luck, I'll be able to put a couple hundred more miles on her tomorrow. I love to drive my goat.

This was a fun day. I drove by my old house to find the old guy across the street outside. I stopped and talked to him, and out came a couple of my other old neighbors for the car show. It was nice talking to them and showing off the goat.

I did have a coupe high-speed runs on open road today too. I'm sure I could have gotten one of those "display of power" tickets today. The most fun was when I idled through a local park in 1st, and as I come up to a left turn I see a little boy point at me and yell, "It IS A GTO!!!" He was a stompin' and pointin' like he done saw Elvis I tell ya, and the whole family stopped to look. Well now, I had to give them somethin' to talk about, right? He he...well, it is a holiday and a park so I just gave 'em a little squeal. The kids loved it.

Ah....time for a nap, then back behind the wheel. Who knows where I'll end up today.

Gerry


----------

